# New owner Dethleffs 7850



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I've just gone and bought an Esprit 7850 and pick her up next week!!! I've had a trouble free 2 years in my Burstner Elegance 690 but needed a bit more space. Any other owners of 7850 I'd welcome a chat to swap knowledge 

The 1st two jobs will be fitting solar and refillable LPG system and changing all the halogen bulbs to LED!!

For the solar I think I'll have to fit a Schaudt LR1218 to marry up to the EBL220, I've searched eBay etc, and best price is around £70 plus postage, is this the going rate as it seems a similar price to a MPPT regulator but the LR1218 is a PWM.

Also seems the shower pipe may have a very small hole at the base and squirts a fine jet of water when switched on, anyone know where to buy a replacement? What is the make of the Dethleffs taps? Whale?

Moving onto the LPG, on the couple of visits to view the motorhome, knowing I'll be fitting a refillable LPG system, I don't recall seeing a bulk mounted regulator, there was a regulator on the gas bottle which was just piped to the 8or10mm gas pipe going to the motorhome. Is this normal? I'll no doubt need to fit a bulk mounted regulator, any recommendations on the best 30mbar one?

I'll probably have a million and one more questions in the next few weeks

Cheers


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning dpsuk999, 

For post 2004 motorhomes it is normal for Dethleffs to use bottle mounted GOK POL regulators, please see the attached photo; they are not common but do meet the gas regulations. You can use this in a Gaslow installation with the use of the Gaslow Propane Refillable Adaptor PN 01-4330 SSP £22.00inc, please see attached image. If this is not suitable then we have had excellent experiences with the Cavagna 8mm & 10mm 30mbar bulkhead regulators which you should expect to pay about £22.00inc for; this option would enable you to utilise manual or automatic changeovers (tee pieces) to allow you to have both bottles connected (but not drawn from) simultaneously.

The price on the Schaudt LR1218 regulator is the going rate, I carry mine at £56.09+ and these can be ordered from your preferred Dethleffs dealer with PN 826821 or Hymer dealer PN 1282541.

Some of the under cabinet lighting may be halogen, but these can not be readily converted to LED as they are so small unless you purchase a replacement unit, please see attached photo of the LED equivalent available from your preffered Dethleffs dealer PN 822562 with a suggested selling price of €4.22 (convert to £, add VAT).

Please can you confirm that you are referring to the hose between the shower head and tap body? If so, then this is either 1/2" to 1/2" which is a standard household size, or 1/2" to 3/8" which is more common for motorhomes and caravans however both should be readily available from your preferred dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris, thanks for your speedy reply. Yes thats looks like the regulator, id prefer to replace with a Cavagna, do you supply these? Will I need to check whether its 8mm or 10mm on the motorhome or can you check via the VIN number? 

Also do you stock the Schaudt regulator? Looks like Ill have a list of purchases by next week 

Yes its the pipe between the shower tap and head, I think its split at the base, do you supplu these?

Ill class Premier Motorhomes as my preferred dealer now 

Oh and did Dethleffs come back yet re location of all the bleed nipples?

Cheers David.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David,

Thank you. I have not received a response from Dethleffs, however I wouldn't have expected to receive one just yet however I will contact you when they respond. In the mean time I have spoken to our Sales Manager/Director who has suggested that it is unlikely Dethleffs will be able to confirm these locations and recommended that you contact Alde to locate a local engineer to undertake the procedure of draining and filling your system; you can contact Alde using their website http://www.alde.co.uk/contactus.php. They have an evacuation tool to assist with the drain down, will locate the bleed points and will refill the system to avoid air locks which can damage the system if the boiler overheats. The bleed points can be anywhere, and the only way to locate them would be to follow the pipework around the motorhome but these may be hidden anywhere for example behind false panels, false floors, toilet cassette lockers, under seats etc.

I have checked the Dethleffs parts system which depicts the shower hose, but not the size so the best thing to do would be to remove the hose and compare one nut to the other and see if they are the same or not which will tell you which one you have, but I do try and carry both.

I carry both the Schaudt regulator and Cavagna regulators in stock. Unfortunately the Dethleffs parts system does not detail which pipe size was used and from experience this does vary from model to model. The best way to check would be to use a mirror and look at the nut on the pigtail that connects to the steel pipework and it will be engraved in to the end of this, alternatively you could use calipers to confirm the size.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris,

I collected her on Tuesday, what a fantastic motorhome!

Anyway just getting to grips with everything and having looked closer at the shower, its the actual tap which has cracked. Ive attached a couple of pics, one of the actual tap and a close up of the crack.

Can you supply these and if so how much are they?

Also do you have any instructions on how they are fitted. By the looks, Ill just unscrew the grey surrounding? Any tips on how to remove the centre plastic cap which covers the screw head? Or will I need to buy new ones? I think there are eight of them?

Ill measure the nut on the gas pipe tomorrow and order a Cavagna locker mounted regulator too and a Schaudt solar regulator.

Cheers, David


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Dave, 

I'll respond in more detail tomorrow, suffice to say the shower tap is a Reich Trend 'E' however the shower variants tend to only be made available through the manufacturers.

Removing it will require the removal of the grey panel, however this looks straightforward by popping the caps out of the white fixings which should reveal some screws, once removed the tap will be fixed to the panel by means of a nut and the tap connectors need disconnecting and then it should be straightforward but I will see if our techs can point out anything else that you need to watch out for.

For now, I'm off to play Portal 2.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats great  many thanks

David


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh forgot to add, can I order a few of these screw caps too? say 5 of each type?

Cheers.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dave, 

I have spoken to our technicians who have advised that the grey panel is only screwed in place and requires no sealant, but he wanted you to know that you need to make a note of which screw came from which location as they do vary in length and must be returned to the same position they were removed from.

I have attached a photo of the shower tap used in your motorhome; this is Dethleffs PN 807190, is currently in stock at the factory with a suggested selling price of €39.44 (convert to £, excludes VAT). 

Dethleffs offer the screw shrouds and caps as PN 542174 with a suggested selling price of €0.83 each (convert to £, excludes VAT). There was a post about this a little while ago, but I have been unable to locate it; some suggested where drilling a small pilot hole and hooking it out but you want to be careful about water getting in contact with the screw.

I will post with details of the plastic caps as soon as possible, as I have had to email Dethleffs for the part numbers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Great, add the tap and screw caps to the order 

Shall I give you a call over the weekend (if your working) or on Monday to order the parts so far?

Thanks again for your help.

Regards, David.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

How very informative this thread has been so far. It is only matched by the Technical section of MMM, which is one of the main reasons I subscribe to that magazine.
Another thank you to Chris I think.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes it's the reason it's the best motorhoming Foram 

We have people like CHris 8O  

Aldra


----------



## peter125 (Apr 12, 2012)

*dethleffs*

Hello I have a Dethleffs not the same model as you but they are realy amazing, join the Dethleffs Owners Club they are very helpful, enjoy your amazing van,


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

rosalan said:


> How very informative this thread has been so far. It is only matched by the Technical section of MMM, which is one of the main reasons I subscribe to that magazine.
> Another thank you to Chris I think.
> 
> Alan


I agree, Chris is a BIG asset to this forum with his input and nothing is ever too much trouble to him


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: dethleffs*



peter125 said:


> Hello I have a Dethleffs not the same model as you but they are realy amazing, join the Dethleffs Owners Club they are very helpful, enjoy your amazing van,


What model do you have? I was thinking about joining the DOC but I understand they dont have a forum there?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

dpsuk999 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Great, add the tap and screw caps to the order
> 
> ...


Good morning Dave,

Let's wait until I receive a response from Dethleffs to determine the part numbers of the brown finishing caps you require then we can process one cumulative order for you.

I'll post a response as soon as I hear back from the factory, and should you ever need to call me I work every day bar Tuesdays and every other Thursday.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Can I add to the list 2 winter fridge covers too, think they are L300? Are they both the same and could you give me the price?

Oh and a long shot but worth a question, one of the locker locks seems to have lost its spring when you lock it, it does not 'click' like the rest so took it apart and the spring is missing. Here is the pic of a lock with the spring in place. Any chance of identifying it and sourcing??

I hope you dont mind me firing all these questions at you


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dave, 

No problem at all firing questions across. 

I have referenced the parts system, and oddly I can find no details of the fridge vents so I have emailed Dethleffs to request the part number of the winter covers. Although they can be purchased in the UK, from experience Dethleffs are most cost effective and this would also ensure you have the matching colour for the fridge vent frames.

Springs on locks are notoriously hard to locate, if not impossible. Yours looks exactly the same as that you would expect to find on a clothes beg bar one right angle would need to be bent the opposite way to work so this may well be worth trying?

The worst case scenario would be to much a new lock assembly, you can see a photo attached. The external handle of the assembly depicted has superceded that fitted to your motorhome in so much that I believe the exterior handle colour has changed from cream to grey. This is PN 7000317 with a suggested selling price of €28.94 (convert to £, excludes VAT).

I will post details of the winter covers as soon as I receive a response from the factory and if I have any further joy with a spring I will let you know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't encourage me Chris, I love tinkering and the more I tinker the more questions I'll have lol  

Great idea about a the clothes peg, I'll have a look at that, but if all else fails at least I know I can buy the mechanism  

Cheers David.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good Morning Chris, yet another request  

The reflective stickers round the lights are looking abit rough, can these be replaced? If so how much is a set of four (per pictures attached)

Cheers

David.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Last pic.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dave, 

I have looked at your motorhome on the parts system, and again rather oddly no decals are listed so I have emailed the factory to request part numbers and I will post their response.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fab


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dave, 

I have received a response from Dethleffs to confirm the details of the rear light surround decals for your motorhome.

The four decals you require are only available as complete set with PN 731771 with a suggested selling price of €96.09 (convert to £, excludes VAT) however this is not in stock with Dethleffs and would be subject to an estimated lead time of 5 to 6 weeks.

I'm now waiting for confirmation on the caps, and I will post further details as soon as possible.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Thanks, I'll bite the bullet and add the decals to the order too, but I'd like to get the order in so i can be getting on with the shower tap etc at the weekend or early next week, so when would you suggest I place my order so I get the shower tap and caps by the weekend?

I think so far we have:

Solar Regulator
Gas Regulator
Shower Tap
White Screw Caps x10 (I think that gives me 2 spare)
Decals
Various Brown Screw caps TBD

Also just seeking a bit of advice re installing solar. I'll be bringing in the solar cables into the void above the oven (where the Oyster cable comes in). Is it advisable to mount the LR1218 there thus keeping the solar wires as short as possible (and the wires from the regulator to the EBL220 long) or mount the LR1218 next to the EBL220, thus keeping the wires as short as possible from the LR1218 to the EBL220 but the solar wires will be longer? Which is most efficient? How do your guys do it?

Also I assume when removing the decals, just warm them a little with a hair dryer? They won't pull the paint off will they?

Oh and in the gas locker, I assume the back wall is thick enough or ok to screw the regulator to it? I won't go through into anything will I?

Cheers,

David.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh and it's the Cavagna 8mm regulator


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dave, 

The Schaudt LR1218 is intended to be mounted next to your EBL; please see both the installation and instruction manuals attached. The panels your decals are mounted to are plastic, and a warm hair dryer should be sufficient to remove the decals which being quite thick should peel off in one piece, then just clean up any residue and you will be set to apply the replacements.

The gas locker wall should be sufficient to accommodate the regulator as this is a regular task we undertake when installing Gaslow systems. I can not of course guarantee there will be nothing situated behind the locker wall but having spoken to our technicians this is likely to be furniture and not pipework or electrics, but exploratory work would be recommended. Make sure to use all the screw holes available, and don't use screws that are too long.

If you can give me a call when convenient I can discuss shipping options and timescales in more detail with you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Dave, 

Please see attached the annotated document provided by Dethleffs to show the part numbers of the brown caps which you can cross reference below with the suggested selling price.

700319 €0.06
711054 €0.02
711055 €0.02

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris, sorry I missed your call earlier, working nights this week. I'll have 20 of each please.

Shall I give you a call in the morning?

Cheers, David.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning Dave,
> 
> I have received a response from Dethleffs to confirm the details of the rear light surround decals for your motorhome.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I got your voicemail advising the decals had come in and that you was posting them out, but I haven not yet received them?

Did you post them out?

Thanks, David.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening David, 

I booked your delivery using Royal Mail online on Saturday 01/03/14, so this would have been taken to our local Post Office on Monday 03/03/14 and was dispatched via 1st Class Signed For.

I have a lot of receipts at work for sending items out which I haven't added the tracking information to our postal history yet, so I will do this tomorrow and I'll send you a PM in the morning, and post a response here too.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Great work you're doing as usual Chris 8)


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

That's great, thanks Chris. I'm hoping to have some free time over the weekend as work has been hectic this week so may have time to fit them.

Regards, David.

P.s Andy - I've not forgot about your offer of the cable and crimp tool  I'll be over at some point


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ok David BUT I'm going to Surrey on Monday working all week.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David, 

I have sent you a PM with the tracking number; the track and trace system currently shows that Item xxx was posted at Main Road PO20 7HU on 03/03/14 and is being progressed through our network for delivery.

So much for 1st Class, but I will see if I can ask Royal Mail to find out where it is.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David, 

Calling Royal Mail results in an automated service advising that a Recorded Service does mean delivery within a guaranteed timescale and that they do no track its position within the delivery network and that I should check the system after 15 days. 

Can you keep an eye out for this next week and let me know if it does not arrive.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris, just to let you know the decals arrived this morning  

Many thanks again for your fantastic service  

Regards, David.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening David,

Thanks for the update, I'm glad to hear they arrived safely. Are you still going to try to get them fitted this weekend?

Regards
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed, tomorrow if the weather is ok, but if not then hopefully sometime in the week (work permitting, although if this week is anything to go by, work could spoil,things lol) :roll:


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Just opened the parcel and their is only 2 decals, which are the main light cluster ones and missing the light cluster ones beneath the main ones.

I've rechecked the part number list and they seem to be the same part number 1513 38 333 01 and 02.

Regards, David.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David,

I'm not working today, but I will review our contact and the order tomorrow when I return to work and get back to you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon David, 

I am not pursuing the missing decals with Dethleffs and will keep you informed with my progress.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What an interesting reply Chris and a bit disappointing.... I am NOT pursuing the missing decals....

Are decals repairable? The alternative of having a huge sheet of decals fitted when only a tiny corner is peeling back would not seem economic.

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Alan, 

This was a typo and should not have read 'now', so please accept my apologies for the confusion as it looks as if I was typing a little to quickly and an error a spell checker can't correct. This was justified by the last portion of my post where I state that I will keep David informed with my progress.

I sent an email to the Dethleffs parts team at 12:21pm yesterday to request further assistance with the missing decals.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Chris, ill await to hear from you.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening David, 

Just to let you know that Dethleffs have confirmed receipt of my enquiry and are currently pursuing this with their graphics supplier.

I will keep you posted.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed how reasonably priced Dethleffs' spares seem to be and how prompt their service is - no doubt due in some part to Chris's input!

This is in marked contrast to a well known British manufacturer, whose stated aim is to supply IN STOCK items within six weeks. I'd call that anything but Swift!

Roger


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening pomme1, 

Thank you for your comments.

To be fair to Swift, and although we are not a Swift dealer we do have access to their parts system; in my experience their delivery times are no worse for in stock parts than any other manufacturer we deal with. Where does the six weeks statement come from?

Swift will send out all orders without it having to form part of a larger cumulative order. Their parts are generally not sent via the UK courier or postal network but by Burstwick who deliver all Swift parts on weekly / biweekly national circuits round the country to their dealer network; this system ensures safe transit of fragile parts and reduced delays if a damaged part had to be reordered. In my experience, and subject to their availability I would expect to have a delivery within about two weeks from when I submit the order.

To put this in to perspective with other manufacturers spare parts (not warranty) delivery times;

Hymer
We have an order deadline of Wednesday each week and this is then dispatched from Hymer as a one cumulative order for delivery the end of the following week although this is generally by mid week.

Dethleffs
We have to meet a minimum trade order value to receive the order without delivery charges. We submit an order about once a week and once the order is submitted we generally accept delivery one to two weeks later.

Auto-Trail
Parts are generally received the same week if posted to us, however they use a similar system to Swift using MDS (as do Adria) to deliver larger parts to minimise the risk of damage; MDS also undertake weekly / bi weekly circuits to the dealer networks.

Chausson
Parts are generally received within one to two weeks from the submission of an order.

Of course there are many factors which will affect delivery times such as;

Availability
Meeting minimum order values
When did the dealer submit the order
Delivery damage creating a need to reorder
Incorrect supply of parts creating a need to reorder
How the order submission date ties in with the MDS / Burstwick schedule

With regards to pricing all manufacturers have great prices, and they all have not so great prices but dealers can choose to set their own pricing structure so this will cause some variation. 

An experienced dealer team member who is familiar with recognising the parts used in industry, manufacturers parts systems and trade suppliers will know more often than not where to source something from without necessarily going back to the original manufacturer to get the best price for their customer. This works as most parts are used widely across the industry, with the exception of manufacturer specific parts such as body panels, upholstery and furniture.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Although not directly applicable to me, I have followed this thread from the beginning and have been astonished at the amount of time and care put into every detail of the responses from Chris at Premier Motors.
May I offer you my sincere thanks for all of the regular, unpaid input that you have given to this Forum.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Chris,

The statement is in the Technical FAQs on Swifts Customer care page.

I have done them a slight - but only slight - disservice! They actually say that six weeks is their quoted maximum parts lead time. They then go on to say that they aim to deliver current season, in stock parts in a 'matter of weeks' whatever that may mean.

I am not anti - Swift, but it doesn't sound like a very aspirational target to me.

I would also like to echo Rosalan's thanks for the contribution you continue to make to this forum.

Roger


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening pomme1,

Thank you for your post, kind comments and for clarifying Swift's statement.

I wasn't aware they quoted a maximum lead time; as a general rule of thumb if a manufacturer does not have a part in stock then I would estimate that delivery is normally two to four weeks however delays can and do occur due to other external factors and six to eight week lead times are not uncommon for special order parts that they do not stock so subsequently have to order from their suppliers.

The manufacturers will have similar ordering issues to deal with as dealers that may contribute to longer delivery times such as;

Minimum order quantities for individual products
Meeting a minimum cumulative order values
Order schedules
Public holidays across multiple counties

The stock holding of the manufacturers is generally very good and as such these delays are kept to a minimum however its always sods law that a part you need quickly for a customer is always the one that's not in stock!  



Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dave, 

I have received an email from Dethleffs apologising for their suppliers mistake, and that the missing graphics are being sent to me today. As soon as they are in stock, I will get them sent to you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Ok many thanks for chasing them up. I'll have to wait for a decent day to fit them.

Regards, David.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning David, 

I have received the decals in the post this morning. I won't be able to get to the post office today so I will send these out on a recorded service on Monday for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Chris, thanks a lot for your continued excellent service  

Regards, David.


----------

